# To dose or not to dose?



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys Just wondering I am keeping SPS corals and a Bubble tip anemone in my 45G Bow..
Everything is doing great so far (the tank is pretty new) but i was just wondering something.
I tested my water parameters and they seemed pretty ideal
PH: 8.2
Alk: 10dKh
Calc: 420ppm
I dont yet have a test for Magnesium so i'm not sure what thats at yet but my question is if i keep changing the water once a week
will i ever really need to dose with those levels? Or as my corals grow larger and i acquire more is it likely that they would 
deplete the levels in the tank faster then a week? I guess based on the fact that i don't know what my Mg levels are i may have to dose for that alone..

Thanks guys let me know what ya think..:bigsmile:


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I would get a Mg test kit and keep the alk, ca & mag steady, sounds like you stay on top of your levels. I would just dose manually with that size tank, I used to manual dose Mg, Ca & Alk with my RSM 66G tank. I did water changes every 2 weeks.
What lighting are you using and what salt?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You could bring a sample to J&L and have them test it. They can tell you what level you're at and also whether it needs to be increased or not.

With sps, when frags, water changes with a good salt will keep up with the levels usually, but when they start to grow, their mineral requirements will soon outstrip the trace minerals found in the new saltwater you add. LPS and softies are not a problem but SPS can really suck up Ca & other trace minerals once they get going in a tank.

Anthony


----------



## krruzic (Mar 2, 2016)

The Guy said:


> I would get a Mg test kit and keep the alk, ca & mag steady, sounds like you stay on top of your levels. I would just dose manually with that size tank, I used to manual dose Mg, Ca & Alk with my RSM 66G tank. I did water changes every 2 weeks.
> What lighting are you using and what salt?


I am using some 8000k LEDs supplemented with 442nm actinic blues and 660nm red leds and i use instant ocean salt mix.
Upgrading to 10000k whites is probobly my next project..

And sorry guys i meant i am keeping LPS in my tank.. thats what i get for posting at 3am lol


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

If your alk and cal cal are on point or close you unless there is something rong with your salt mix you will not have to dose mag! Calcium and alk will get used up alot faster then mag 

With a bunch of sps you will have to dose. watter changed won't be enuf! With a heavy Lps tank hammers acans brains favias ect dosing will probably not be needed and watter changes will keep up with your levels


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Also if you have a number of sps frags 5 plus unless there realy tiny your levels should be moving if there not moving your corals are not growing wich could be a lightning flow or nutrient problem


----------

